# P-I-B report 1/27 and 1/28



## glacier_dropsy (Mar 28, 2007)

Me and a buddy spent the last two days up at Put in Bay learning how to ice fish. We went out with Travis and Shawn from Put in Bay Ice Guides, and I could not have been happier with the service or the results. The bite was slow both days, but we pulled up 4 eyes Thursday with 3 keepers from 20 - 26". The 26" fish was my personal best for about 18 hours, until this came through the hole...


http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/53925/ppuser/9039

31 inches, 11.5 lbs, caught on a ridiculously small puppet minnow with a minnow head on the treble. My sisters fiance appears to be a keeper, cuz he was money on the gaff bringing that fish through an 8 inch hole. We stayed at the black squirrel, and I can't wait to go back. Great people at a great place.

Edit - I think the link to the pic works now.


----------



## pastordon (Jul 21, 2008)

Man that was a great report! I wish I was going up this weekend, but stuck teaching a class at the University the next 5 Saturdays! Double J is staying up at Cataba tonight and flying over with a crew first thing in the morning! I have a feeling he's going to smoke em. He has a couple of great sticks with him! Congrats on picking it up quick and on the monster, hope you can post a pic. What was the total for you 2 today?  :B


----------



## glacier_dropsy (Mar 28, 2007)

Just one extremely large fish for today, and a white bass. No complaints from me though, I never thought I would land an eye like that, much less through the ice on my first trip out.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

glacier_dropsy
that is nice fish.
whot time was best bite,how deep you pick them eyes?

thanks snag


----------



## glacier_dropsy (Mar 28, 2007)

We were fishing 32 FOW, the big eye came in on the flasher at around 28 FOW, both days we did our best between 10AM and 1 PM. We did see some fish moving as we were coming off around 5:30, but we didn't get bit.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

nice job! congrats on your new PB!!!


----------



## CaptKC (Feb 25, 2008)

Congrats! I'm booked with Shawn and Travis as well the last weekend in February and can't wait, staying at Black Squirrel too....hope we still have good ice and hope I can pull a couple.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

The picture came up fine for me, except that it scared me a little, that thing looks like a dinosaur! Thanks for the good report!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks for the great report. That is a nice Walleye - Congratulations!


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

great fish, must have felt like a bag of bricks on ice tackle!


----------



## glacier_dropsy (Mar 28, 2007)

Lightman said:


> great fish, must have felt like a bag of bricks on ice tackle!


I knew the fish was heavy once I tried to reel after the initial hook set. After a few minutes of bringing it up slow, I saw a white tip on the bottom of the tail and I knew it was an eye. We were all smiles and jokes until it swam right by the hole from 7 o'clock to 1 o'clock and we got the full view from about 4 foot below the hole, then things in the shanty got REAL quiet. I played her for a while longer, told him I was not going to try to turn the head up, but I thought I could stall the fish with the shoulders and gill slits below the hole, and it all worked out perfect with the fish facing away from us and a perfect gaff shot on the first try. He picked it up and started celebrating and I knocked the door open and yelled "throw it out the (bleeping) door!" Funny how those holes that looked small when the fish was below em start looking bigger when the fish is thrashing above em.


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

Great fish. I got the picture of your fish texted to me yesterday from Shawn and tried to put it up for you last night but I couldn't email it from text for some reason. Glad you had a great time. I'm jealous but its only gonna get better. Congrats on the horse, your hooked now lol. Scott.


----------



## eyewannago (Dec 28, 2009)

Beautiful fish and that scale might be a touch light on that weight with that belly. Joe


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

eyewannago said:


> Beautiful fish and that scale might be a touch light on that weight with that belly. Joe


My thoughts exactly.You might want to put it on a certified scale.Years ago,while fishing with Mike Massie,a friend of mine caught a fish that was 33".It didn't have a belly full of eggs but but I think it was a bit over #12.It was his first time ever ice fishing and I had to talk him out of eating it.

Great fish,congratulations.


----------



## glacier_dropsy (Mar 28, 2007)

I bled the fish out in a bucket before I ever got her to a scale, so I'll never know what she weighed straight out of the ice. When I get her home last night, she measured 31 inches long and 18 inches at the belly, that's all I need to know. I'm planning to get a replica mounted with the little clown puppet minnow and a photo of me and the gaff master holding it on the ice, any recommendations on where I can order that would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Awesome fish!


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Great fish! Must have put on a good fight under that ice.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

That is a hawg in anybody's book..Had to be fun just playing her to the hole...Great Job....JIM....CL....:B


----------



## COOLERKING79 (Aug 5, 2005)

WOW....Thats a Nice Tall Eyeball...Congrads! She would be one
for the Wall 4 Sure! ...Nice Catch

Jack


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Nice fish Glacier Dropsy!!!! Thanks for the pic............


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

WOW, that's a hell of a fish! Congrats!


----------



## thoesus (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Nice catch! I'm happy and somewhat surprised to see the mixed sizes. To me that means a healthy spawning population. 

Let me guess... the slot S of Starve.


----------



## wksiv69 (Jan 6, 2010)

foregive me for asking but whats up with those dates on your pics?


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Jim Stedke said:


> Nice catch! I'm happy and somewhat surprised to see the mixed sizes. To me that means a healthy spawning population.
> 
> Let me guess... the slot S of Starve.


That would be my quess ???


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

glacier dropsy...great fish! PIG!


thoesus...best report that I've seen this year! Congrats!


Jim/Hearttxp...what's considered the slot S of Starve...:B:B:B


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Snook said:


> glacier dropsy...great fish! PIG!
> 
> 
> thoesus...best report that I've seen this year! Congrats!
> ...


Area south of starve island between SBI and mouse ! Usually a bad ice area cause of currents ? But can be fished at times ? There are some rocky reef areas there ! also called south passage by some ! Great spot to fish anytime of the year ! Except too much boat traffic sometimes !


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

wksiv69 said:


> foregive me for asking but whats up with those dates on your pics?


You mean it's possible to change the date on a camera???? Or does he have a time machine and he's actually fishing today?

Seriously, who sets the date on their camera?


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

Jim Stedke said:


> Nice catch! I'm happy and somewhat surprised to see the mixed sizes. To me that means a healthy spawning population.
> 
> Let me guess... the slot S of Starve.


Jim I was out this weekend at PIB fishing with John Hageman and handled quite a few fish that ranged from sub-legal to 28" with everything in between. If you look at the entire camp's fish I'd have to say 40-50% of them were 3 year old fish in the 16" to 18" range. The remainders were evenly divided into 2 size groups. One was 3-5lbs and the other 6# plus. Great bite Sunday morning but picked at em the rest of the time.


----------



## wisguy (Feb 1, 2011)

Gobuckeyes85, I am fishing coming from wisconsin to fish with PT charters later this month. Can you send me a message and advise what to expect? want to know if there are any specific lures/colors you reccomend that I bring along and any other advise you might have. I am counting the days like a kid at Christmas. good to see reports that fishing is picking up. Anything you don't mind sharing would be appreciated.


----------



## chris311 (Oct 24, 2010)

is it safe enough to go out of Catawba out the south passage and up to the good fishing area like is there any big cracks or ice jams that you cant cross because i wanted to ride the snow machines out there for some perch or eyes and info would be good or just a place to get perch or eyes that is safe to ride to thanks


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

I fished the "slot" saturday and stubbed it. My buddy outdoorzman and I were just a few hundred yards to the east of the pile of airboats. Figured they were doin' something there. Those are some impressive fish there thoesus. Congrats. Did you fish with the "silver fox"? I see it there in the backround.


----------



## CleoSpooner (Jan 11, 2009)

Here's how this so called guide does it . He get's numbers of a bite bite going on , on thursday . He shows up on Friday and beats us to our spot , kicks open our holes and starts fishing . Did we get mad ? No . We just tried to find other fish near by and sat and watched them catch fish .
The next day , we beat him to the spot . He gets there start throwing a fit spinning his air boat around to make noise , then drives thur the pack of shanties to where I think was Kelley's . After a while he comes back and parks 30 feet from us , (the water was going up & down in our holes) . Then has his guys put holes all arounds us and in between us . ( we were already so close our Vex weren't working) He also brings 2 more airboats with him .
Real Professional ! He really worked hard to find those fish . What's worse is , I heard his customers were mad because he said times up while the fish were still biting .
When picking a guide you should find out if that's all he does in the winter , or is he relieing on info from his buddies . Because right now , the fish aren't biting in the same spot every day .


----------



## 65redbeard (Mar 12, 2006)

thanks for the post I had no idea


----------



## CleoSpooner (Jan 11, 2009)

65redbeard said:


> thanks for the post I had no idea


I also left out the 360's he was doing , even when he came back . And the quote he made of "f**k them guys !


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

could anyone on here tell me a good airboat guide to go with? that they have went with or know someone who has went out on there boats thank you bob


----------



## fishmaniac (Apr 9, 2004)

really wantin to take the gf fishin sat...will i be ok to walk off catawba sat am?.....im no weenie...somebody please help me out...if not there...where could i go?......


----------



## chris311 (Oct 24, 2010)

i was hoping to find someone who could tell me the same thing about walking out there because im running low on fish in the freezer


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

GREAT looking fish. I'm a little PO'd because you pulled my spring fish.
Great job and enjoy the feeling.


----------



## thoesus (Mar 19, 2006)

Well let me start by sayn that those holes we kicked in were our holes from Friday..Was wondering who came be us on Friday seen all the fish we had and marked it with there GPS to let you know where we were getting fish...It was also amazing that you rushed out way before daylight to get there.Only problem you were 20 yards off our holes.It's also crazy that 10 people came up to us after you left and used some wonderful adjectives to describe you and said you think you owned the lake this i can believe...We had people fishing ten feet from us after we started catchn fish...I even let some guys fish with us in our holes...The 10 or 15 guys that fished with us got fish..We all had a good time..They didn't act like a 4 year kid and stomped off...We are all there to have fun get over yourself and fish "YOU DONT OWN THE LAKE"


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

:eats popcorn waiting for reply:


----------



## Cool Hunter (Dec 8, 2004)

thoesus said:


> Well let me start by sayn that those holes we kicked in were our holes from Friday..Was wondering who came be us on Friday seen all the fish we had and marked it with there GPS to let you know where we were getting fish...It was also amazing that you rushed out way before daylight to get there.Only problem you were 20 yards off our holes.It's also crazy that 10 people came up to us after you left and used some wonderful adjectives to describe you and said you think you owned the lake this i can believe...We had people fishing ten feet from us after we started catchn fish...I even let some guys fish with us in our holes...The 10 or 15 guys that fished with us got fish..We all had a good time..They didn't act like a 4 year kid and stomped off...We are all there to have fun get over yourself and fish "YOU DONT OWN THE LAKE"


I was sitting right there Saturday and watched it all go down. I agree no one owns the lake. I know for a fact the guys found this area before you guys did. But its just your word against ours. Who cares. What I didn't like was the "F#$* these guys" when you pulled up the first time Saturday and saw us fishing the area. Then cranked up the boat engine and blew the area up as you drove by within 50 yds. Then came back later within 50 yds and blew the area up again. We headed out there when it started getting light. If you want the area for yourself, then I guess you'll have to get up earlier.

You do have the hole situation right. Those were your holes from Friday. The guys that found the area Thursday said you guys were on it Friday magically. They stayed away and didn't crowd you on Friday. 

Whatever the situation, no one owns the lake. Just don't be @ssholes when someone is in your spot. If you don't like it, get up earlier. Cleospooner is a real grump when he wakes up that early and I had to put up with it.


----------



## glacier_dropsy (Mar 28, 2007)

Before anyone else tries to lay claim to it, I would like to point out that I found this thread first, and it is mine. If I find you getting up early and posting in here like you own the place, I am unlikely to respect your opinion. Then again, it is a public forum, so who am I to act like I can possess any part of it?


----------



## buckbassnbeyond (Apr 7, 2008)

Glacier.......you are the man! Couldn't have been said any better! lmao


----------



## Cool Hunter (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh, why am I complaining. Maybe I should complain about the taxidermy bill. If it wasn't for those guys I wouldn't have moved over a 1/4 mile and caught my personal best. 32" Sorry the pic was taken with a phone. Not the greatest. Thanks guys.


----------



## CleoSpooner (Jan 11, 2009)

thoesus said:


> Well let me start by sayn that those holes we kicked in were our holes from Friday..Was wondering who came be us on Friday seen all the fish we had and marked it with there GPS to let you know where we were getting fish...It was also amazing that you rushed out way before daylight to get there.Only problem you were 20 yards off our holes.It's also crazy that 10 people came up to us after you left and used some wonderful adjectives to describe you and said you think you owned the lake this i can believe...We had people fishing ten feet from us after we started catchn fish...I even let some guys fish with us in our holes...The 10 or 15 guys that fished with us got fish..We all had a good time..They didn't act like a 4 year kid and stomped off...We are all there to have fun get over yourself and fish "YOU DONT OWN THE LAKE"


 I never said we did own the lake , and you were more then welcome to join us . You didn't have to act lijke an a$$ .
And done act like you found that spot first . We were there the day there was only 5 other shanties . They left because they had quit biting . If only they would have left the radio off and moved 30 yrds they would have found them again . The fish were stacked there . BESIDES ! I might as well let the whole world know the whole story . 
After hearing we found fish , one of the guys that takes my friends fishing called 3 times to get those numbers . After getting them he walked across the street and told the guy in the Red and black airboat . Then he got on the phone and called you and everyone one else he knew .
You can say what you want about people coming up to you wanting to know what was going on . It was most likely your customers . Do the think it's right that you drove right thur a pack of shanties , after doing 360's to scary the fish ? Or that you drove that noisy thing with 20 feet of one of ours ? Or yelled Fu*k them guys!, after you didn't ? Sounds like a guy that knows he did wrong to me . Besides , I've got dozens of PM's after making my post from people saying they could believe you acted like that , that were sitting out there .
Well you'd better get use to fishing in crowd . Your locations will be posted on here from now on .  As if people don't already think just because you have an airboat , you must be catching fish .

One more thing . I didn't stomp off .We were so close my vex wasn't working and I went to find my own fish . You should try it some time . And my friends had a 4 hour drive , and hate fishing on the weekend . Gees ! I wonder why . BTW , I found them too !


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

:grabs refill of soda:


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

And I thought my daughters, age 10 and 6 were BAD! This is too fun.


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

I might stay home from the basketball game tonight to monitor this thread!


----------



## gotime (Feb 3, 2011)

" K " will you please pass the popcorn


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Here you go!


----------



## bones. (Mar 9, 2005)

Entertaining and going nowhere maybe someone should start a islands report thread and let these two or three duke it out here on their own???


----------



## thoesus (Mar 19, 2006)

Let me start by sayn i wasn't in the red and black boat..And none of the guys i was with said anything to you. You were the only one calling us everything under the sun..However i didn't here you say anything a few guys came up to me after you left and told me what you were sayn..The jet air boat was at least 50 yards from you...I fished those holes Friday from sun up till sunset..everyone is packed in there like sardines and you gonna carry on like that is crazy to me..Atleast i didn't drive my 4 wheeler within 2 feet of me..I didn't give a crap that you did that and never said a word to you.The biggest thing to me was if you would have stayed you would have been catching fish to if you were using the same baits that we told every one that came up and asked...We all caught fish that had the same colors on...Heck i had 2 holes and let a guy come fish next to me for the last 2 hours i was there that i didn't even know..My biggest grip is that you just didn't stay and fish without all this drama...that now is on here and out on the lake we were all out there to catch fish..It wouldn't have made a difference if i fished within ten feet of you we all caught fish is the bottom line...I would not have cared if you drilled 3 feet from my holes as long as we were in the same line with the current.You know everyone else didn't care about how close one person was to the next..Im sorry if your friends drove 4 hours to get there and didn't catch fish..If you wouldn't have move you would have..Get me some popcorn to guys...For the guys that want to know what we were getting the fish on was 3 different baits..Orange and gold Cleo,Gold and green pimples,and gold buckshot spoon...The best was the orange and gold cleos..Im sorry for taking up your thread like this i am truly sorry....


----------



## fishingaddiction (Jan 31, 2011)

Not to change the subject but anyone ever use Linde darters


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

Shuda stayed home. We lost by 1!


----------

